# December Caption Comp - WINNER ANNOUNCED



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

geez i hope akff like what i did to my new pro angler .

craig


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i thought the ad said hobie kayak but the wife tells me now it said hobbie kayak


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

now, where's that bloody dog gone with my kayak


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm two tyred to peddle any further.....


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

Hippyyak...the Transformer that didn't quite make it in to the movie


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Do I look stupid in booties?


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

"Dirt Bike Magazine reports"
Due to local flooding in QLD, Brisbane Speedway and Jet ski racers have started a "New open water Bike/Ski Class" All machines must be at least, two stroke and run on alcohol with a hull mass of no less than 80 litres. Local racer Crock Hogan state's, when you come off one of these beasts, its like hitting concrete and dogging kayak fisherman (inconsiderate B#[email protected]#r%s) makes it even harder.


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Malcolm Turnbull post leadership spill


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

"Where are the peddles on this damn hobie?"


----------



## djanus (Nov 8, 2008)

Row, row, row your boat, *Quickly* to the track.
For these blue tubs that hold me up, Are surely bound to crack.


----------



## djanus (Nov 8, 2008)

Santa's New Ride


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

Throughout my kayaking years, I have found this design to be Wheely wheely tyring .... I give you the drum


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

Kevin Costner?....Waterworld?......eat ya heart out !!!!


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

Charlie Boorman couldn't understand why Ewan Mcgregor would back his new show "Long Wet Down".


----------



## sayaka (Oct 10, 2008)

the harley davidson of kayaks


----------



## reavesey (May 10, 2009)

hog of the sea


----------



## reavesey (May 10, 2009)

Wet season in mackay. damn these potholes are big.


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

Routers News Flash !!!!

Bridgestones CEO's Father, Chris Cringle

Gay ******* fisherman builds Kayak love-boat
:shock: :shock: :shock: :lol:


----------



## ProSurfFisho (Aug 20, 2009)

The new Affordable kayaks... Now for hobos!!


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Does my bum look big in this?


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Kris Kringle auditions for Wild Hogs 2, (Wild Wet Hogs)


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Errol stopped for a breather and considered his options -.... was he a realistic chance for the front row even if he did get to Phillip Island in time for qualifying ...... or should he just drop anchor and try for that big red ?


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Welcome to the new "Hobo" pro angler launch


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

And they said all that junk in my shed was useless! I sure showed them.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Noted yakker David Lockwood demonstrates the shark safe position.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

this kayak's a piece of junk


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

all I can see is a monkey holding a red X and a caption saying "we don't allow other websites to show our content".


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaqcOqUAAAPfgAAQQCEAEAEAEAAGIABAIAAhoaA0IBppohzOCjOhdy8XckU4UJCqnDql


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

An example of the mods necessary in order to comfortably wear a pfd type 1 for the ABT.


----------



## yakincod (Oct 18, 2009)

come to the lake and check out the trhrills and spills of *MONSTER YAK*


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Interesting, can you get it in Moss?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

bugger, I forgot to remove the trolley wheels before I launched.....


----------



## reavesey (May 10, 2009)

Row Row Row ya bike gently down the stream. Troll a lure. Its a cure. life is but a dream.


----------



## ageboy63 (Jun 15, 2009)

:?: :?: Is it true sharks will not attack hobie yaks....... :shock:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWY03+9QAAAnfgEAQQAEAAIACEIAv5Z7gIABIiniRptJk0ek8moUyaANAABAJZqGn6fG4ICDWLLLBkjKxrf5uUHU4K8RZzKYsHL/i7kinChIRpv96gA==


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

man found trying to attract dolphin fish.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

the latest FAD in kayaking


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

" What do ya mean...whats the life jacket for............Bloody hell , Honey i told you , i was going for a ride ."


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

The new Hobbo by Goodyear


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

"Kickin' back on mah kayike".


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Dad, have you seen my motorbike anywhere ? it's not where i left it.


----------



## jrod (Dec 4, 2008)

Goodyear.......... If it saves you once a year its a good year.


----------



## Sensei (Jan 16, 2009)

Santa testing his new Global Warming Sleigh!!!!


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Rod holders!!!! Damn I knew there was something else needed!


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Somehow I made a boo boo rotomolding this one.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Gotta gets me one of them there double ended paddles. What ya think Cleatus? Cleatus?? CLEATUS!! Dang, where's that boy gone now?


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

As Erik paddled, he wondered if this "pump your yak" craze was really worth the effort??


----------



## RUG (Nov 25, 2009)

*"I think I need more floatation."*

EDIT: I've got to read the closing dates more carefully.....


----------

